
From ROS prototype to production on Ubuntu Core - kyrofa
https://kyrofa.com/posts/from-ros-prototype-to-production-on-ubuntu-core-1-5
======
btown
The video includes a lot more detail about what the commands actually look
like:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6BkzfwOZbc&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6BkzfwOZbc&feature=youtu.be)

Another example of how the general trend towards containerization vs.
automated installation is excellent for reliable deployment. For server
software, I was in the Ansible camp for a long, long time until I tried my
first Docker-based deploy and realized that a whole swath of uncertainty about
"documentation notwithstanding, can I trust this to deploy given the current
state of the deploy target" just disappeared. For robotics this is even more
important, because unless you're building a drone swarm, robots aren't
generally in a redundant self-adapting cluster :)

Regarding why Ubuntu Core is a better fit than Docker for this,
[http://askubuntu.com/questions/808524/whats-the-main-
differe...](http://askubuntu.com/questions/808524/whats-the-main-difference-
between-docker-and-snap) seems to shed some light. You want your "container"
to have full access to the (robotic) system but still benefit from immutable
dependencies.

------
dbcurtis
A bunch of us in the robot club are using Neato Botvac's and RasPi's.
Significantly cheaper.

~~~
kyrofa
Is it? Which one are you using? Walmart has the D80 for $499, which is about
$50 more than the Kobuki.

~~~
dbcurtis
I'm using a D80, but they can be found for less. The D-series is much
preferred, because the XV-11 has a lame USB driver and the LIDAR data chokes
it. I didn't realize Kobuki's were that cheap.

~~~
kyrofa
Yeah, the Turtlebot 2 is significantly more expensive than just the Kobuki, as
mentioned in the post. But you get more stuff, too.

------
dhbx9
I use ROS heavily and also a core contributor but I personally I do not like
using Ubuntu or Raspberry Pi's for it. However this is the first time I'm
hearing of Ubuntu Core so maybe I'll give it a go. My preferred method is
Gentoo Linux with an external build bot that updates the images etc.

